# Awesome Pattern, Stoeger M3500 with Sumtoy Custom Choke Tube



## rutandstrut

Thanks William for another great Turkey Choke! TJ Fountain picked up my Stoeger M3500 up at the Perry Turkeyrama on Saturday and carried it to William at Sumtoy Customs on Sunday...TJ and William shot my gun with several chokes and the best was a .652 Sumtoy Custom Choke. Here is a picture of the pattern at 40 yards (278 pellets)...AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## gobblingghost

they did the same for me and I couldn't be happier


----------



## fredw

Tim, based upon your post (and others) I just got off of the phone with William.  New choke (not for turkeys though.....for buckshot) will be on the way.  I'm impressed with the lengths William goes to make sure the customer is happy.  That's a most welcomed thing now a days.


----------



## Covehnter

I got one for the 20 gauge on the way.


----------



## buckwheat_8

awesome choke thats deadly at long ranges


----------



## head buster

Got my 20ga choke on the way!!


----------



## Gadget

yeah he's a good guy........ waiting on him to send my barrel back with a new choke to test this weekend.


----------



## rutandstrut

fredw said:


> Tim, based upon your post (and others) I just got off of the phone with William.  New choke (not for turkeys though.....for buckshot) will be on the way.  I'm impressed with the lengths William goes to make sure the customer is happy.  That's a most welcomed thing now a days.



Fred, I am glad that you were able to use the information I provided, about a very good product that one of the members of this Forum produces! There are a lot of good people and a alot of good information shared by the members of this forum!


----------



## ridgestalker

Nice pattern. What kind of shells ya shooting with that new choke ?


----------



## rutandstrut

ridgestalker said:


> Nice pattern. What kind of shells ya shooting with that new choke ?



Thanks! I forgot to post the Shells in the original post! 3.5" Heavy 13 #7's


----------



## Brad C.

Tim,

Nice pattern.  Glad to see you finally made the switch to Hevi-13 #7's.  You shall soon see how wicked they really are.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

20 yards really doesent show much... 

At 20 yards most of my guns will keep all my pellets in a paper plate...

Post some 40 yard patterns


----------



## WFL

Mr. Longbeard said:


> 20 yards really doesent show much...
> 
> At 20 yards most of my guns will keep all my pellets in a paper plate...
> 
> Post some 40 yard patterns



That is a 40 yard pattern I think.  I blow hole at 20.


----------



## ga_mason

WFL said:


> That is a 40 yard pattern I think.  I blow hole at 20.



That is what I was thinking, but he posted it was 20 yards.


----------



## rutandstrut

Brad C. said:


> Tim,
> 
> Nice pattern.  Glad to see you finally made the switch to Hevi-13 #7's.  You shall soon see how wicked they really are.



Brad, they shoot good in that gun! I am still shooting Winchester extended range in my other 3 Turkey Guns!



Mr. Longbeard said:


> 20 yards really doesent show much...
> 
> At 20 yards most of my guns will keep all my pellets in a paper plate...
> 
> Post some 40 yard patterns



That was a 40 yard pattern...I fixed the post to reflect this! The 20 yard Pattern was a solid hole smaller than an orange!




WFL said:


> That is a 40 yard pattern I think.  I blow hole at 20.



William thanks for clarifying!



ga_mason said:


> That is what I was thinking, but he posted it was 20 yards.



I fixed the typo! This is a 40 yard pattern!


----------



## southernwhitetailMD

I've heard great things out of his chokes. The picture says it all. Great pattern that should destroy some gobblers


----------



## ga_mason

That is nice. How can I get in contact with him? I am looking to purchase a stoeger and would like to get a good choke for it. Thanks For posting the info.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

Looks like a winner Tim!  

Nice one Bill


----------



## 01Foreman400

Great pattern.


----------



## Mark K

Some of you guys that were waiting on the 20ga chokes post some pics!!


----------



## rutandstrut

ga_mason said:


> That is nice. How can I get in contact with him? I am looking to purchase a stoeger and would like to get a good choke for it. Thanks For posting the info.



Here is Williams contact info.

sumtoy@windstream.net

912-237-4360


----------



## Dallen92

rutandstrut said:


> Thanks! I forgot to post the Shells in the original post! 3.5" Heavy 13 #7's



Thats all I will shoot out of my stoeger from now on too.  It will put 320 plus in the 10" at 40 every time.


----------



## Brad C.

Tim,

That will sure get it done anyday of the week and then some.  That's a very good pattern.  Are you planning on hunting with that combo this year?    I feel sorry for the gobbler heads if you do.


----------



## rutandstrut

Brad, this is an old post that was resurrected by me adding contact info for William. I used it year and put the smack down on a nice Osceola. This combination worked to perfection!


----------



## blong

S-M- oking!!!


----------



## ND2020

I also have a Stoeger 3500 with a choke from William.  Couldn't be happier with it.  His customer service is excellent.


----------



## jharrel7

I have the same gun an would like to get the same choke when is the best time to contact him? Thanks


----------



## head buster

Anytime! If he doesn't answer leave him a message and he WILL call you back.


----------



## jharrel7

Thanks I haven't to long got off the phone with him haha


----------

